# Allegiance or Tribute?



## smesk403 (Dec 12, 2006)

Which one for a hunting bow. I fully intend on shooting both and making my own decision but I would like to here from others who have shot both as well. Have the opportunity for a new 07 trib just under $500. OR holding out and getting an 08 ally for $____. 

From my own experience I prefer the bit longer ATA of the ALLY and also slightly more speed is a plus. But i'm wondering if the price difference would be worth it? what are 08 ally's going for anyways?


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Tribute hands down, just my .02


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

08 alley is going for $699. I would just go with the tribute. smoother, steadier, quieter, and less vibration. I have owned 2 06 alleys, 2 06 tributes, and an 07 alley and the 06 alley and the tributes are better shooting bows IMHO. They lightened the riser too much on the 07 and 08 allegiances. I don't like all the vibration in them. Alley is a great bow but I am really going to have a hard time getting rid of my tribby and i would really like to get a truth 2, cardiac, or a marquis but as of now i can't get myself to do it. here is my tribby.


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

another vote for the tribute. You can always get a allegiance later if you change your mind. i'm sure bowtech meant to stop making something other than the tribute.


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

I have both as you see in my signature. Personally, I prefer the Ally over the Tribute. Not sure why but it just feels better to me and I do shoot the Ally better. I bought the 2007 Ally for around $540 and stole the Tribute on here for $420. Can't go wrong either way as both bows seem to have a good following. Good luck.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

My Tribute feels and shoots better than my Allegiance did. but I would not throw down an Allegaince if it was a great deal.


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

I have 1 Tribute for Tight areas. Very easy to draw with smooth mods. Only slightly harder with speed mods. It is a little bit twitchier in my hands than an allegiance. I am not as accurate with it.

The Allegiance seems to find the target very easily for me but is is a tiny bit harder to draw. Not by much. 

I just bought a second brand new 07 Allegiance. I have yet to find a better or more flexible bow anywhere in the last 3 years and I have wasted a lot of money trying. 

Bows I have sold are: Drenalin, Trykon, Guardian, APA Mamba x2.

Jump on an ally if you can, but both ARE the best that BOWTECH EVER MADE.

As far as the extra vibration goes, Add a DOINKER CARBON Stabilizer & a duravane string supressor to the Ally. WOW!!


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

FREON22 said:


> I have 1 Tribute for Tight areas. Very easy to draw with smooth mods. Only slightly harder with speed mods. It is a little bit twitchier in my hands than an allegiance. I am not as accurate with it.
> 
> The Allegiance seems to find the target very easily for me but is is a tiny bit harder to draw. Not by much.
> 
> ...


My experience mirrors FREON22.I have an `06 tribute and an `07 allegiance.The tribute is a very nice bow and compact and I like the thicker riser as opposed the slimmed down `07 alley but with a string suppressor and doinker stab on my allegiance there is no buzz at all in it.But for me the alley holds easily twice as steady for me...it is much more staedy in my hand and holds on target like no other bow I had,just seems to balanced just perfect for me.The tribute is very twitchy to me and almost dances around with just my heartbeat alone.I shoot both at 70# and smooth mods and they are equally as smooth on the draw.The tribute is a little easier but slower,if I cranked down the ally abit it would be just as easy and also have the option of some real nice speed on the ally.Honestly with the short ata and holds like any longer bow I have shot and the smooth draw and modules option,the ally is the best hunting bow I have ever owned.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have owned two of each as well and although both are nice rigs, I like the Tribute better..........
Not as fast as the Ally but, with less noise and vibe and being shorter & lighter; it makes for a better hunting bow in my opinion. :darkbeer:


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

gwmican said:


> Tribute hands down, just my .02


No way...I have had the 2006 Tribute....great, sorry I sold it. But...I pledge Allegiance.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

broadfieldpoint said:


> No way...I have had the 2006 Tribute....great, sorry I sold it. But...I pledge Allegiance.


To each his own, both great bows none the less.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

tribute great hunting bow handsdown


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

Thank You "livetohunt". I thought I was the only one that was more accurate with the Allegiance. Everyone at the proshops thinks I'm nuts.

Just Fits Right.


----------



## wild thang (Feb 13, 2008)

I shoot a little better with the Allegiance but the Tribute is my First choice for the tree stand.


----------



## NCHunter287 (Aug 15, 2008)

I love my allegiance. I shot both upon purchase and the tribute was a bit smoother... They allegiance on the other hand is quiet a bit faster, and I was much more consistent with it. I've got an sts and limb-savers on it now and that elimated almost all shock and sound. I've had several bows and as far as I'm concearned it tops the list. I've had Switchback XT, General, Airborne 101, X-force. I curently have my ally setup for hunting and I'm playing with a Z-28 for a target bow... but unless something changes the target scope will be going back on the ally in the spring lol


----------



## Stratcat (Dec 5, 2005)

wild thang said:


> I shoot a little better with the Allegiance but the Tribute is my First choice for the tree stand.


This is also my feelings on the two.


----------



## pabuckkiller (Nov 14, 2004)

I absolutely love my 07 Allegiance. I bought it on here last year, and it was practically brand new for 400.00 w/quiver and sts installed. It is blazing fast, holds great, is light, and accurate. I couldn't ask for much more in a bow. I have the vibrations down to nothing, and it is quiet, hardly any noise or shock. For my money it is a fantastic hunting bow. It is good enough that my DXT stayed at home this season. I may even consider selling the DXT, I like my Allegiance that much. Just my opinion.


----------



## cassellm (Feb 13, 2004)

*Allegiance*

Shot an 08 Allegiance and fell in love. I like a little longer ATA than the Tribute. My Allegiance is quiet and steady. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## carnate617 (Mar 10, 2008)

I love my Ally. I hunted from a blind this year and thought a tribby would have been a nice bow for its short ATA length. (but thats my excuse to just to buy one) Anyhow I shot both and love 'em. 

Have Fun!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

triibute for me. i love mine


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Tribute for me!*



sneak1413 said:


> 08 alley is going for $699. I would just go with the tribute. smoother, steadier, quieter, and less vibration. I have owned 2 06 alleys, 2 06 tributes, and an 07 alley and the 06 alley and the tributes are better shooting bows IMHO. They lightened the riser too much on the 07 and 08 allegiances. I don't like all the vibration in them. Alley is a great bow but I am really going to have a hard time getting rid of my tribby and i would really like to get a truth 2, cardiac, or a marquis but as of now i can't get myself to do it. here is my tribby.
> 
> View attachment 393612


+1 And I have owned Several 2007 and 2008 Allys,but like sneak said, I noticed Less vibration after the shot and a more forgiving Brace Height is Always a Bonus in regards to Bowhunting... The funny thing is I even recently had 3 Brand New Elite Z-28`s and in a comparison side by side shooting them in my finished basement the Tribute still came out on top for Me... Check my Threads Started and you will see all the Bows...:shade: But heres my Favorite Bow out of the 50+ Various Models that I have owned over the past couple years;Yeah I know I`m a Bowaholic...:mg:  Best of Luck with Your decision... J.R.


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both are great bows! But I like the tribute a little more.


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

I shot them both,along with the guardian,I bought the Tribute.


----------



## clean shot (Mar 18, 2006)

*I love my Alley*

but will be buying a Tribby if I get the chance.


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

I owned an 80# Tribute and loved it, chronod 313fps and was very smooth. But either bow would be great they are two of the best Bowtech has made.


----------

